# CSS Dropdown funktioniert nicht im Safari



## lachi (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

mein Dropdown Menü funktioniert nicht im Safari. Woran liegt es?


```
<style>
ul#nav {margin: 0 0 0 200px;}
ul.drop a { position: relative; display:block; color: #333333; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 14px; text-decoration: none; font-weight: bold;}
ul.drop, ul.drop li, ul.drop ul {  position: relative; list-style: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; border: 0px solid #fff; background: #CCCCCC; color: #333333; font-weight: bold; font-family: Verdana;  display:block; text-decoration: none; font-size: 14px;}
ul.drop { display:block; position: relative; z-index: 597; float: left; }
ul.drop li { display:block; position: relative; float: left; line-height: 1.3em; vertical-align: middle; zoom: 1; padding: 5px 10px; }
ul.drop li.hover, ul.drop li:hover { display:block; position: relative; z-index: 599; cursor: default; background: #FBA005; }
ul.drop ul { display:block; visibility: hidden; position: absolute; top: 100%; left: 0; z-index: 598; width: 200px; background: #555; border: 1px solid #fff; }
ul.drop ul li { display:block; position: relative; float: none; }
ul.drop ul ul { display:block; position: relative; top: -2px; left: 100%; }
ul.drop li:hover > ul {  display:block; visibility: visible }
</style>
```


```
$ergebnis = mysql_query("SELECT Text, Dropdown, ID, Link FROM menu ORDER BY Prio");
while($row = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis))
{
  if($row->Dropdown == "0")
  {
  echo "<li><a href=\"index.php?page=",$row->Link,"\">",$row->Text,"</a>";
  }
  if($row->Dropdown == "1")
  {
  echo "<li>",$row->Text;
  }
  
  if($row->Dropdown == "1")
  {
	echo"<ul>"; 
    $ergebnis1 = mysql_query("SELECT Text, Link FROM submenu WHERE Zuordung Like '$row->ID' ORDER BY Prio");
	while($row1 = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis1))
    {
	  echo "<li><a href=\"index.php?page=",$row1->Link,"\">",$row1->Text,"</a></li>";
	}
	echo "</ul>";
	
  }
  echo "</li>";
  
}
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hast du das auch irgendwo laufen bzw. den HTML-Teil parat oder bau das Ding in JSBin, JSFiddle oder Codedeck etc. zusammen damit man sich das mal anschauen kann.
Eine Beschreibung dessen was nicht funktioniert ist auch ganz hilfreich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fankuin (17. Juli 2013)

```
<style>
ul#nav {margin: 0 0 0 200px;}
.
.
.
ul.drop li:hover > ul {  display:block; visibility: visible;}
</style>
```

Das fehlende Semikolon ist mir spontan jetzt aufgefallen.
Aber wie der Post vorher schon trefflich geschrieben hat, wäre mehr Info hilfreich. 

Gruss


----------



## lachi (17. Juli 2013)

http://wolfganghauber.de/ hier läuft es!

im Safari funktioniert das dropdown nicht. bedeutet, bei Termine pop kommende/zurückliegende nicht auf

im chrome/IE/firefox klappt es ohne probleme


----------



## lachi (17. Juli 2013)

wenn ich den safari auf meinem pc installiere, funktioniert es dort auch. nur auf ipad/iphone klappt es nicht


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
beim Safari aufm Mac funktioniert es auch wunderbar.
Aber hast du deine Seite mal validiert? 
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0

Am Ende des Validators werden einige relevante Fehler aufgelistet.

Viele Grüße


----------

